# Petrus Reposado No. 7000 Cigar Review - An Under The Radar Direct Hit?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Part of the fun in anything that interests me is when I find a surprisingly good example of whatever I'm interested in. If whatever I find is a st...

Read the full review here: Petrus Reposado No. 7000 Cigar Review - An Under The Radar Direct Hit?


----------

